# Größe eines jpeg's in einem Java-Applet ändern ?



## DonPhil (31. Mai 2006)

Ok, der Titel ist eigentlich auch schon die Frage, könnte mir jemand vielleicht sagen, wie ich die Größe eines in ein Java Applet eingebundenen jpeg's änder.

Also das jpeg habe ich mit  :   imgJoSad       = getImage(getCodeBase(),"images/Denied.jpg"); 

eingebunden, kann ich da jetzt eine feste größe angeben oder vielleicht die seitenverhältnisse Prozentual verkleinern?

Danke für jede Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!1

Grüße


----------



## The_S (31. Mai 2006)

Image#getScaledInstance


----------



## DonPhil (1. Jun 2006)

folgendes hab ich versucht:

Image imgJoHappy =   imgJoHappy2.getScaledInstance((imgJoHappy2.getWidth() * percent) / 100, (imgJoHappy2.getHeight() * percent) / 100, Image.SCALE_SMOOTH );


aber da kommt folgende fehlernachricht:


getWidth und getHigh (java.awt.image.imageobserver) in java.awt.image canot be applied to ()
Image imgJoHappy =   imgJoHappy2.getScaledInstance((imgJoHappy2.getWidth() * percent) / 100, 
                                                                                                     ^
(imgJoHappy2.getHeight() * percent) / 100, Image.SCALE_SMOOTH );
                    ^


woran kann das liegen?


----------



## The_S (1. Jun 2006)

Weil du keinen ImageObserver mit übergeben hast, steht aber in der API und auch in deiner Fehlermeldung.


----------



## DonPhil (1. Jun 2006)

sorry das ich so dumm fragen muss, aber kenne mich leider nicht ganz so gut mit java aus, wie übergebe ich diesen?


----------



## The_S (1. Jun 2006)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher (hab scho lange nichts mehr mit Image gemacht, immer nur mit BufferedImage), aber ich glaube du kannst auch einfach nichts, also null übergeben.


----------



## DonPhil (1. Jun 2006)

danke, habs rausgefunden, musste einfach 'this' übergeben


----------



## The_S (1. Jun 2006)

Achja, this wars und nicht null  

Thread bitte noch abhaken


----------

